# Rare, limited edition betas!!! Collect them all!!!



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2012)

There will only be a thousand on this first run so hurry, hurry, hurry.

Oh, that's right.  You can't actually do jack and they won't even tell us what the project is.    Yeah, like any of us really care.  THEY'RE BETA'S YOU FOOL - BETA'S!!!   







http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32934


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

I got one sitting in the task list on one of my rigs


----------



## popswala (Apr 6, 2012)

how do you get them? id like to try them out.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 6, 2012)

I got seven here, 5 on one SR-2 and 2 on the other one


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

popswala said:


> how do you get them? id like to try them out.



They just pop up... like a lottery


----------



## popswala (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats odd cause I got rid of all my tasks and set no new ones. I just turned on new tasks right before I say this thread. None poped up. I guess i have no luck there either.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2012)

That's alright Pops, out of my five crunchers I have here, I got 1 beta. And its for cfsw whatever that is.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's alright Pops, out of my five crunchers I have here, I got 1 beta. And its for cfsw whatever that is.



"Beta Test 6.04" is the application name for this Beta...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes it says that first then there's the cfsw after that.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes it says that first then there's the cfsw after that.



Doh! thought you were quoting the application name 

Too bad it wasn't another GPU Beta


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2012)

Wish they where. I finally got 3 of them right at the end.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2012)

Well!!!

I never!!!

I don't know if I should feel angry or . . . {sniffle} hurt


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Well!!!
> 
> I never!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should feel angry or . . . {sniffle} hurt  http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/smileys/46839685.gif



Aww don't be sad or mad. Any points gathered form these will add to my increasing total in your name, kinda, sorta, maybe?  


Thanks for the heads up on these twilyth, you rock.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Aww don't be sad or mad. Any points gathered form these will add to my increasing total in your name, kinda, sorta, maybe?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on these twilyth, you rock.



You're all just lucky that I burned all of my books on goetic theurgy or things would be _very _different.  Oh yes.  Very different indeed.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 7, 2012)

Now you have me scared and I don't even now what goetic theurgy is. Nice pic by the way. She kinda looks like a witch type person.


----------

